# Xorg.conf und Auflösung von 1600x1200 mit nvidia [SOLVED]

## Poppenpopper

Hallo Forums-Teilnehmer,

nachdem ich mir neue Hardware (u.a. eine Nvidia-Grafikkarte, vorher ATI) zugelegt habe, bekomme ich Probleme mit Xorg im Zusammenspiel mit meinem Display.

Hardware:

 - Monitor: Iiyama, Prolite H511S, max. Auflösung: 1600x1200

Horizontal: 31.0-80.0kHz, Vertikal: 56-85Hz

- Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GV-NX86T256D - Geforce 8600GT Dual DVI

Treiber für Xorg:

nvidia-drivers-100.14.09

Problem:

Ich konnte ursprünglich keine Auflösung höher als 1280*1024 auswählen. Das Display kann diese Auflösung aber definitiv fahren, da es mit der alten ATI-Radeon Karte (die ich leider nicht mehr habe) und auch mit der neuen Karte unter Windows Vista ohne Probleme funktioniert (hat). 

Xorg bzw. der Treiber hat beim Überprüfen der Modes via EDID immer in der /var/log/Xorg.0.log gemeldet:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "1600x1200":
> 
> (II) NVIDIA(0):     1600 x 1200 @ 60 Hz
> ...

 

Da das Display aber definitiv 1600x1200 unterstützt, konnte ich mir behelfen, indem ich folgende Option gesetzt habe:

 *Quote:*   

> Option         "ModeValidation" "NoDFPNativeResolutionCheck

 

Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass Xorg wohl die Auflösung von 1600x1200 verwendet, aber das Bild irgendwie "interpoliert".

D.h. die Anzeige ist zwar "kleiner" aber auch alles verschwommen. 

Das OnScreen-Display meines LCD zeigt als Auflösung:

 *Quote:*   

> 1280x1024, 64.00kHz, 59.14Hz

 

meine xorg.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
>     Identifier     "Layout0"
> ...

 

startx -- -verbose 6 -logverbose 6 gibt folgendes aus:

[quote]

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.21-gentoo-r3 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux pc01 2.6.21-gentoo-r3 #3 SMP Thu Jul 5 11:01:47 CEST 2007 i686

Build Date: 04 July 2007

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jul  5 11:56:49 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Videocard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

	Entry deleted from font path.

	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(==) FontPath set to:

	/usr/share/fonts/misc/,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "0"

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Loader magic: 0x81bb740

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

	X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,29c0 card 1458,5000 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,29c1 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1a:0: chip 8086,2937 card 1458,5004 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1a:1: chip 8086,2938 card 1458,5004 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1a:2: chip 8086,2939 card 1458,5004 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1a:7: chip 8086,293c card 1458,5006 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,293e card 1458,a002 rev 02 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,2940 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:3: chip 8086,2946 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:4: chip 8086,2948 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2934 card 1458,5004 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2935 card 1458,5004 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,2936 card 1458,5004 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,293a card 1458,5006 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev 92 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2916 card 1458,5001 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2920 card 1458,b002 rev 02 class 01,01,8f hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,2930 card 1458,5001 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,2926 card 1458,b002 rev 02 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0402 card 1458,3447 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 197b,2363 card 1458,b000 rev 02 class 01,06,01 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:00:1: chip 197b,2363 card 1458,b000 rev 02 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 04:00:0: chip 10ec,8168 card 1458,e000 rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000afff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xf4000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00008000 - 0x00008fff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:28:3), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000bfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfa000000 - 0xfa0fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:28:4), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 4 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 4 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfa200000 - 0xfa2fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,5,5), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 5 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x00009fff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0402) rev 161, Mem @ 0xf6000000/24, 0xe0000000/28, 0xf4000000/25, I/O @ 0xa000/7

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xf9000000 - 0xf9000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xfa000000 - 0xfa001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xfa106000 - 0xfa1060ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xfa105000 - 0xfa1053ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xfa100000 - 0xfa103fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfa104000 - 0xfa1043ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xf4000000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xf6000000 - 0xf6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000b300 - 0x0000b303 (0x4) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000b200 - 0x0000b207 (0x8) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000b100 - 0x0000b103 (0x4) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000e200 - 0x0000e20f (0x10) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000e100 - 0x0000e10f (0x10) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000df00 - 0x0000df07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000de00 - 0x0000de03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000dd00 - 0x0000dd07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000db00 - 0x0000db0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000da00 - 0x0000da0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000d900 - 0x0000d903 (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000d700 - 0x0000d703 (0x4) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000d600 - 0x0000d607 (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000d500 - 0x0000d51f (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000d300 - 0x0000d31f (0x20) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000d200 - 0x0000d21f (0x20) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000d100 - 0x0000d11f (0x20) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xf9000000 - 0xf9000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xfa000000 - 0xfa001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xfa106000 - 0xfa1060ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xfa105000 - 0xfa1053ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xfa100000 - 0xfa103fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfa104000 - 0xfa1043ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xf4000000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xf6000000 - 0xf6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000b300 - 0x0000b303 (0x4) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000b200 - 0x0000b207 (0x8) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000b100 - 0x0000b103 (0x4) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000e200 - 0x0000e20f (0x10) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000e100 - 0x0000e10f (0x10) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000df00 - 0x0000df07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000de00 - 0x0000de03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000dd00 - 0x0000dd07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000db00 - 0x0000db0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000da00 - 0x0000da0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000d900 - 0x0000d903 (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000d700 - 0x0000d703 (0x4) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000d600 - 0x0000d607 (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000d500 - 0x0000d51f (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000d300 - 0x0000d31f (0x20) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000d200 - 0x0000d21f (0x20) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000d100 - 0x0000d11f (0x20) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xf9000000 - 0xf9000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfa000000 - 0xfa001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfa106000 - 0xfa1060ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfa105000 - 0xfa1053ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfa100000 - 0xfa103fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfa104000 - 0xfa1043ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xf4000000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xf6000000 - 0xf6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000b300 - 0x0000b303 (0x4) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000b200 - 0x0000b207 (0x8) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000b100 - 0x0000b103 (0x4) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000e200 - 0x0000e20f (0x10) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000e100 - 0x0000e10f (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000df00 - 0x0000df07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000de00 - 0x0000de03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000dd00 - 0x0000dd07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000db00 - 0x0000db0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000da00 - 0x0000da0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000d900 - 0x0000d903 (0x4) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000d700 - 0x0000d703 (0x4) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000d600 - 0x0000d607 (0x8) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000d500 - 0x0000d51f (0x20) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x0000d300 - 0x0000d31f (0x20) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[38] -1	0	0x0000d200 - 0x0000d21f (0x20) IX[B]

	[39] -1	0	0x0000d100 - 0x0000d11f (0x20) IX[B]

	[40] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  100.14.11  Wed Jun 13 18:58:58 PDT 2007

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  100.14.11  Wed Jun 13 18:23:34 PDT 2007

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) NVIDIA(0): Found 1 NVIDIA X Screens

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 7.1.99.2, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xf9000000 - 0xf9000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfa000000 - 0xfa001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfa106000 - 0xfa1060ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfa105000 - 0xfa1053ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfa100000 - 0xfa103fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfa104000 - 0xfa1043ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xf4000000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xf6000000 - 0xf6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000b300 - 0x0000b303 (0x4) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000b200 - 0x0000b207 (0x8) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000b100 - 0x0000b103 (0x4) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000e200 - 0x0000e20f (0x10) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000e100 - 0x0000e10f (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000df00 - 0x0000df07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000de00 - 0x0000de03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000dd00 - 0x0000dd07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000db00 - 0x0000db0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000da00 - 0x0000da0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000d900 - 0x0000d903 (0x4) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000d700 - 0x0000d703 (0x4) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000d600 - 0x0000d607 (0x8) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000d500 - 0x0000d51f (0x20) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x0000d300 - 0x0000d31f (0x20) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[38] -1	0	0x0000d200 - 0x0000d21f (0x20) IX[B]

	[39] -1	0	0x0000d100 - 0x0000d11f (0x20) IX[B]

	[40] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xf9000000 - 0xf9000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfa000000 - 0xfa001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfa106000 - 0xfa1060ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfa105000 - 0xfa1053ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfa100000 - 0xfa103fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfa104000 - 0xfa1043ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xf4000000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xf6000000 - 0xf6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[14] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[15] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000b300 - 0x0000b303 (0x4) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000b200 - 0x0000b207 (0x8) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000b100 - 0x0000b103 (0x4) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000e200 - 0x0000e20f (0x10) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000e100 - 0x0000e10f (0x10) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000df00 - 0x0000df07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000de00 - 0x0000de03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000dd00 - 0x0000dd07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000db00 - 0x0000db0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000da00 - 0x0000da0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000d900 - 0x0000d903 (0x4) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000d700 - 0x0000d703 (0x4) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x0000d600 - 0x0000d607 (0x8) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x0000d500 - 0x0000d51f (0x20) IX[B]

	[38] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[39] -1	0	0x0000d300 - 0x0000d31f (0x20) IX[B]

	[40] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[41] -1	0	0x0000d200 - 0x0000d21f (0x20) IX[B]

	[42] -1	0	0x0000d100 - 0x0000d11f (0x20) IX[B]

	[43] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

	[44] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[45] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinView" "0"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "ModeValidation" "NoDFPNativeResolutionCheck"

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using HW cursor

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Video key set to default value of 0x101fe

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8600 GT (G84) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 262144 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): GPU Architecture: 0x80

(II) NVIDIA(0): GPU Implementation: 0x84

(II) NVIDIA(0): GPU Revision: 0xa2

(II) NVIDIA(0): GPU RAM Type: GDDR3

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 60.84.35.00.11

(--) NVIDIA(0): Found 2 CRTCs on board

(II) NVIDIA(0): Supported display device(s): CRT-0, CRT-1, DFP-0, DFP-1, TV-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Bus detected as PCI Express

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): SPS  : 2

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): Mode timing constraints for  : GeForce 8600 GT

(II) NVIDIA(0): Maximum mode timing values   :

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Horizontal Visible Width : 32767

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Horizontal Blank Start   : 32767

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Horizontal Blank Width   : 32767

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Horizontal Sync Start    : 32767

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Horizontal Sync Width    : 32767

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Horizontal Total Width   : 32767

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Vertical Visible Height  : 32767

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Vertical Blank Start     : 32767

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Vertical Blank Width     : 32767

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Veritcal Sync Start      : 32767

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Vertical Sync Width      : 32767

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Vertical Total Height    : 32767

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): Minimum mode timing values   :

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Horizontal Total Width   : 8

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Vertical Total Height    : 5

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): Mode timing alignment        :

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Horizontal Visible Width : multiples of 1

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Horizontal Blank Start   : multiples of 1

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Horizontal Blank Width   : multiples of 1

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Horizontal Sync Start    : multiples of 1

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Horizontal Sync Width    : multiples of 1

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Horizontal Total Width   : multiples of 1

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8600 GT at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Iiyama PLH511S (DFP-1)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Iiyama PLH511S (DFP-1): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): Iiyama PLH511S (DFP-1): Internal Dual Link TMDS

(--) NVIDIA(0): Iiyama PLH511S (DFP-1): Native FlatPanel Scaling is supported

(--) NVIDIA(0): Iiyama PLH511S (DFP-1): DFP modes are not limited to 60 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0):     refresh rate

(--) NVIDIA(0): 

(--) NVIDIA(0): --- EDID for Iiyama PLH511S (DFP-1) ---

(--) NVIDIA(0): EDID Version                 : 1.3

(--) NVIDIA(0): Manufacturer                 : IVM

(--) NVIDIA(0): Monitor Name                 : Iiyama PLH511S

(--) NVIDIA(0): Product ID                   : 21313

(--) NVIDIA(0): 32-bit Serial Number         : 4015

(--) NVIDIA(0): Serial Number String         : 

(--) NVIDIA(0): Manufacture Date             : 2005, week 15

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPMS Capabilities            : Standby Suspend Active Off

(--) NVIDIA(0): Prefer first detailed timing : Yes

(--) NVIDIA(0): Supports GTF                 : No

(--) NVIDIA(0): Maximum Image Size           : 410mm x 310mm

(--) NVIDIA(0): Valid HSync Range            : 31.0 kHz - 80.0 kHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Valid VRefresh Range         : 56 Hz - 85 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0): EDID maximum pixel clock     : 170.0 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): 

(--) NVIDIA(0): Established Timings:

(--) NVIDIA(0):   640  x 480  @ 60 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0):   640  x 480  @ 72 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0):   640  x 480  @ 75 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0):   800  x 600  @ 56 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0):   800  x 600  @ 60 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0):   800  x 600  @ 72 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0):   800  x 600  @ 75 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0):   1024 x 768  @ 60 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0):   1024 x 768  @ 70 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0):   1024 x 768  @ 75 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0):   1280 x 1024 @ 75 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0): 

(--) NVIDIA(0): Standard Timings:

(--) NVIDIA(0):   1600 x 1200 @ 60 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0):   1280 x 1024 @ 67 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0):   1024 x 768  @ 85 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0):   800  x 600  @ 85 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0):   640  x 480  @ 85 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0):   1280 x 960  @ 60 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0):   1152 x 864  @ 75 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0): 

(--) NVIDIA(0): Detailed Timings:

(--) NVIDIA(0):   1280 x 1024 @ 60 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Pixel Clock      : 108.00 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0):     HRes, HSyncStart : 1280, 1328

(--) NVIDIA(0):     HSyncEnd, HTotal : 1440, 1688

(--) NVIDIA(0):     VRes, VSyncStart : 1024, 1025

(--) NVIDIA(0):     VSyncEnd, VTotal : 1028, 1068

(--) NVIDIA(0):     H/V Polarity     : +/+

(--) NVIDIA(0): 

(--) NVIDIA(0): 

(--) NVIDIA(0): Raw EDID bytes:

(--) NVIDIA(0): 

(--) NVIDIA(0):   00 ff ff ff ff ff ff 00  26 cd 41 53 af 0f 00 00

(--) NVIDIA(0):   0f 0f 01 03 80 29 1f 78  ea 63 90 a3 57 4b 9b 25

(--) NVIDIA(0):   11 50 54 bf ef 80 a9 40  81 87 61 59 45 59 31 59

(--) NVIDIA(0):   81 40 71 4f 01 01 30 2a  00 98 51 00 2c 40 30 70

(--) NVIDIA(0):   13 00 98 32 11 00 00 1e  00 00 00 fd 00 38 55 1f

(--) NVIDIA(0):   50 11 00 0a 20 20 20 20  20 20 00 00 00 fc 00 50

(--) NVIDIA(0):   4c 48 35 31 31 53 0a 20  20 20 20 20 00 00 00 fc

(--) NVIDIA(0):   00 20 0a 20 20 20 20 20  20 20 20 20 20 20 00 1b

(--) NVIDIA(0): 

(--) NVIDIA(0): --- End of EDID for Iiyama PLH511S (DFP-1) ---

(--) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): Mode Validation Overrides for Iiyama PLH511S (DFP-1):

(II) NVIDIA(0):     NoDFPNativeResolutionCheck

(II) NVIDIA(0): Frequency information for Iiyama PLH511S (DFP-1):

(II) NVIDIA(0):   HorizSync   : 31.000-80.000 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):   VertRefresh : 56.000-85.000 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     (HorizSync from EDID)

(II) NVIDIA(0):     (VertRefresh from EDID)

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): --- Building ModePool for Iiyama PLH511S (DFP-1) ---

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "1280x1024":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     1280 x 1024 @ 60 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     For use as DFP backend.

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 108.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart : 1280, 1328

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal : 1440, 1688

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart : 1024, 1025

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal : 1028, 1068

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : +/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "1600x1200":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     1600 x 1200 @ 60 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     For use as DFP backend.

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 162.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart : 1600, 1664

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal : 1856, 2160

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart : 1200, 1201

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal : 1204, 1250

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : +/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "1280x1024":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     1280 x 1024 @ 67 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     For use as DFP backend.

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 123.18 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart : 1280, 1368

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal : 1504, 1728

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart : 1024, 1025

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal : 1028, 1064

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : -/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "1024x768":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     1024 x 768 @ 85 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     For use as DFP backend.

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 94.50 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart : 1024, 1072

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal : 1168, 1376

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  768,  769

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  772,  808

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : +/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "800x600":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     800 x 600 @ 85 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     For use as DFP backend.

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 56.25 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart :  800,  832

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal :  896, 1048

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  600,  601

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  604,  631

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : +/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "640x480":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     640 x 480 @ 85 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     For use as DFP backend.

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 36.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart :  640,  696

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal :  752,  832

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  480,  481

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  484,  509

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : -/-

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "1280x960":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     1280 x 960 @ 60 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     For use as DFP backend.

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 108.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart : 1280, 1376

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal : 1488, 1800

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  960,  961

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  964, 1000

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : +/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "1152x864":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     1152 x 864 @ 75 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     For use as DFP backend.

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 108.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart : 1152, 1216

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal : 1344, 1600

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  864,  865

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  868,  900

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : +/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "640x480":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     640 x 480 @ 60 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     For use as DFP backend.

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 25.18 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart :  640,  656

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal :  752,  800

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  480,  490

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  492,  525

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : -/-

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "640x480":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     640 x 480 @ 73 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     For use as DFP backend.

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 31.50 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart :  640,  664

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal :  704,  832

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  480,  489

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  492,  520

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : -/-

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "640x480":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     640 x 480 @ 75 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     For use as DFP backend.

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 31.50 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart :  640,  656

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal :  720,  840

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  480,  481

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  484,  500

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : -/-

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "800x600":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     800 x 600 @ 56 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     For use as DFP backend.

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 36.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart :  800,  824

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal :  896, 1024

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  600,  601

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  603,  625

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : +/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "800x600":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     800 x 600 @ 60 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     For use as DFP backend.

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 40.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart :  800,  840

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal :  968, 1056

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  600,  601

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  605,  628

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : +/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "800x600":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     800 x 600 @ 72 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     For use as DFP backend.

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 50.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart :  800,  856

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal :  976, 1040

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  600,  637

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  643,  666

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : +/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "800x600":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     800 x 600 @ 75 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     For use as DFP backend.

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 49.50 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart :  800,  816

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal :  896, 1056

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  600,  601

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  604,  625

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : +/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "1024x768":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     1024 x 768 @ 60 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     For use as DFP backend.

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 65.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart : 1024, 1048

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal : 1184, 1344

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  768,  771

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  777,  806

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : -/-

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "1024x768":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     1024 x 768 @ 70 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     For use as DFP backend.

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 75.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart : 1024, 1048

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal : 1184, 1328

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  768,  771

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  777,  806

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : -/-

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "1024x768":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     1024 x 768 @ 75 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     For use as DFP backend.

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 78.75 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart : 1024, 1040

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal : 1136, 1312

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  768,  769

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  772,  800

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : +/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "1280x1024":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     1280 x 1024 @ 75 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     For use as DFP backend.

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 135.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart : 1280, 1296

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal : 1440, 1688

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart : 1024, 1025

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal : 1028, 1066

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : +/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): Native backend timings for Iiyama PLH511S (DFP-1):

(II) NVIDIA(0):   1280 x 1024 @ 60 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Pixel Clock      : 108.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     HRes, HSyncStart : 1280, 1328

(II) NVIDIA(0):     HSyncEnd, HTotal : 1440, 1688

(II) NVIDIA(0):     VRes, VSyncStart : 1024, 1025

(II) NVIDIA(0):     VSyncEnd, VTotal : 1028, 1068

(II) NVIDIA(0):     H/V Polarity     : +/+

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "1280x1024":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     1280 x 1024 @ 60 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 108.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart : 1280, 1328

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal : 1440, 1688

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart : 1024, 1025

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal : 1028, 1068

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : +/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "1600x1200":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     1600 x 1200 @ 60 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 162.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart : 1600, 1664

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal : 1856, 2160

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart : 1200, 1201

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal : 1204, 1250

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : +/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "1280x1024":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     1280 x 1024 @ 67 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 123.18 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart : 1280, 1368

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal : 1504, 1728

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart : 1024, 1025

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal : 1028, 1064

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : -/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "1024x768":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     1024 x 768 @ 85 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 94.50 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart : 1024, 1072

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal : 1168, 1376

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  768,  769

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  772,  808

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : +/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "800x600":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     800 x 600 @ 85 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 56.25 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart :  800,  832

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal :  896, 1048

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  600,  601

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  604,  631

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : +/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "640x480":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     640 x 480 @ 85 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 36.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart :  640,  696

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal :  752,  832

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  480,  481

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  484,  509

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : -/-

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "1280x960":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     1280 x 960 @ 60 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 108.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart : 1280, 1376

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal : 1488, 1800

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  960,  961

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  964, 1000

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : +/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "1152x864":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     1152 x 864 @ 75 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 108.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart : 1152, 1216

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal : 1344, 1600

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  864,  865

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  868,  900

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : +/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "640x480":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     640 x 480 @ 60 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 25.18 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart :  640,  656

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal :  752,  800

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  480,  490

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  492,  525

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : -/-

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "640x480":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     640 x 480 @ 73 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 31.50 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart :  640,  664

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal :  704,  832

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  480,  489

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  492,  520

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : -/-

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "640x480":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     640 x 480 @ 75 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 31.50 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart :  640,  656

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal :  720,  840

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  480,  481

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  484,  500

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : -/-

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "800x600":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     800 x 600 @ 56 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 36.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart :  800,  824

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal :  896, 1024

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  600,  601

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  603,  625

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : +/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "800x600":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     800 x 600 @ 60 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 40.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart :  800,  840

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal :  968, 1056

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  600,  601

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  605,  628

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : +/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "800x600":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     800 x 600 @ 72 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 50.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart :  800,  856

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal :  976, 1040

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  600,  637

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  643,  666

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : +/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "800x600":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     800 x 600 @ 75 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 49.50 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart :  800,  816

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal :  896, 1056

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  600,  601

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  604,  625

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : +/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "1024x768":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     1024 x 768 @ 60 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 65.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart : 1024, 1048

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal : 1184, 1344

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  768,  771

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  777,  806

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : -/-

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "1024x768":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     1024 x 768 @ 70 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 75.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart : 1024, 1048

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal : 1184, 1328

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  768,  771

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  777,  806

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : -/-

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "1024x768":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     1024 x 768 @ 75 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 78.75 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart : 1024, 1040

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal : 1136, 1312

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  768,  769

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  772,  800

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : +/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "1280x1024":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     1280 x 1024 @ 75 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 135.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart : 1280, 1296

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal : 1440, 1688

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart : 1024, 1025

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal : 1028, 1066

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : +/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "640x350":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     640 x 350 @ 85 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: X Server

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 31.50 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart :  640,  672

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal :  736,  832

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  350,  382

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  385,  445

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : +/-

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):     BestFit Backend for "640x350": 1280x1024

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "320x175":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     320 x 175 @ 171 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: X Server

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 15.75 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart :  320,  336

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal :  368,  416

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  175,  207

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  209,  444

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : +/-

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Extra            : DoubleScan

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):     BestFit Backend for "320x175": 1280x1024

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "640x400":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     640 x 400 @ 85 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: X Server

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 31.50 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart :  640,  672

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal :  736,  832

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  400,  401

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  404,  445

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : -/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):     BestFit Backend for "640x400": 1280x1024

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "320x200":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     320 x 200 @ 171 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: X Server

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 15.75 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart :  320,  336

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal :  368,  416

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  200,  200

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  204,  444

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : -/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Extra            : DoubleScan

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):     BestFit Backend for "320x200": 1280x1024

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "720x400":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     720 x 400 @ 85 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: X Server

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 35.50 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart :  720,  756

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal :  828,  936

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  400,  401

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  404,  446

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : -/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):     BestFit Backend for "720x400": 1280x1024

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "360x200":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     360 x 200 @ 170 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: X Server

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 17.75 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart :  360,  378

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal :  414,  468

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  200,  200

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  204,  446

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : -/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Extra            : DoubleScan

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):     BestFit Backend for "360x200": 1280x1024

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "640x480":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     640 x 480 @ 60 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: X Server

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 25.17 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart :  640,  656

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal :  752,  800

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  480,  490

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  492,  525

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : -/-

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: Incorrect X server VESA mode.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "320x240":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     320 x 240 @ 120 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: X Server

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 12.58 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart :  320,  328

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal :  376,  400

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  240,  250

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  252,  524

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : -/-

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Extra            : DoubleScan

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):     BestFit Backend for "320x240": 1280x1024

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "640x480":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     640 x 480 @ 73 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: X Server

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 31.50 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart :  640,  664

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal :  704,  832

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  480,  489

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  492,  520

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : -/-

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):     BestFit Backend for "640x480": 640x480

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "320x240":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     320 x 240 @ 146 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: X Server

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 15.75 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart :  320,  332

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal :  352,  416

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  240,  248

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  252,  520

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : -/-

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Extra            : DoubleScan

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):     BestFit Backend for "320x240": 1280x1024

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "640x480":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     640 x 480 @ 75 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: X Server

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 31.50 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart :  640,  656

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal :  720,  840

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  480,  481

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  484,  500

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : -/-

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):     BestFit Backend for "640x480": 640x480

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "320x240":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     320 x 240 @ 150 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: X Server

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 15.75 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart :  320,  328

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal :  360,  420

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  240,  240

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  244,  500

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : -/-

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Extra            : DoubleScan

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):     BestFit Backend for "320x240": 1280x1024

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "640x480":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     640 x 480 @ 85 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: X Server

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 36.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart :  640,  696

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal :  752,  832

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  480,  481

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  484,  509

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : -/-

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):     BestFit Backend for "640x480": 640x480

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "320x240":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     320 x 240 @ 170 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: X Server

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 18.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart :  320,  348

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal :  376,  416

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  240,  240

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  244,  508

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : -/-

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Extra            : DoubleScan

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):     BestFit Backend for "320x240": 1280x1024

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "800x600":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     800 x 600 @ 56 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: X Server

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 36.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart :  800,  824

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal :  896, 1024

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  600,  601

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  603,  625

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : +/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):     BestFit Backend for "800x600": 800x600

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "400x300":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     400 x 300 @ 113 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: X Server

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 18.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart :  400,  412

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal :  448,  512

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  300,  300

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  302,  624

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : +/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Extra            : DoubleScan

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):     BestFit Backend for "400x300": 1280x1024

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "800x600":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     800 x 600 @ 60 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: X Server

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 40.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart :  800,  840

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal :  968, 1056

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  600,  601

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  605,  628

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : +/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):     BestFit Backend for "800x600": 800x600

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "400x300":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     400 x 300 @ 121 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: X Server

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 20.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart :  400,  420

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal :  484,  528

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  300,  300

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  304,  628

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : +/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Extra            : DoubleScan

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):     BestFit Backend for "400x300": 1280x1024

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "800x600":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     800 x 600 @ 72 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: X Server

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 50.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart :  800,  856

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal :  976, 1040

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  600,  637

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  643,  666

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : +/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):     BestFit Backend for "800x600": 800x600

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "400x300":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     400 x 300 @ 144 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: X Server

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 25.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart :  400,  428

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal :  488,  520

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  300,  336

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  342,  666

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : +/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Extra            : DoubleScan

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):     BestFit Backend for "400x300": 1280x1024

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "800x600":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     800 x 600 @ 75 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: X Server

(II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 49.50 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart :  800,  816

(II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal :  896, 1056

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  600,  601

(II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  604,  625

(II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : +/+

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.

(II) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0):     BLast edited by Poppenpopper on Thu Jul 05, 2007 8:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poppenpopper

Habe den Fehler gefunden  :Smile: .

Falls jemand anderes über das Problem stolpern sollte:

Das Display liefert ja die EDID-Informationen, u.a. mit 1280*1024 als maximaler Auflösung.

Zwar wurde dies beim Prüfen der gültigen Auflösungs-Modi nach meiner Option:

 *Quote:*   

> Option "ModeValidation" "NoDFPNativeResolutionCheck" 

 

ignoriert.

Allerdings nicht bei der Überprüfung, ob die GPU ein Scaling auf die Display Größe vornehmen soll.

Hier hat der Treiber weiterhin angenommen, dass er die max. Auflösung herunterrechnen soll (auf 1280*1024).

Sobald ich in der xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

>  Option "FlatPanelProperties" "Scaling = Native"
> 
> 

 

gesetzt hatte, wurde der Treiber angewiesen, dies nicht der GPU zu überlassen.

Damit wird jetzt auch das Bild wieder schön scharf angezeigt.

Vielleicht hilft das ja später einmal jemandem weiter...

Grüße

lom

also: SOLVED!  :Smile: 

----------

## UTgamer

http://www.iiyama.de/default.asp?SID=&NAV=236&PROD=4439

Zur Zeit habe ich keine Lösung für dich, aber schreibe mal den Hersteller an warum er für Windows und Mac Treiber bereitstellt aber kein Konfigbeispiel für Xorg.X11 für die 3 Treiber Vesa, nVidia und ATI (mach das mal).

Ich habe mir eben mal den Mac-Treiber runtergeladen und entpackt, darin finden sich diese Angaben:

```
HKR,"MODES\640,480",Mode1,,"24.0-83.0,55.0-86.0,-,-"

HKR,"MODES\800,600",Mode1,,"24.0-83.0,55.0-86.0,+,+"

HKR,"MODES\1024,768",Mode1,,"24.0-83.0,55.0-86.0,+,+"

HKR,"MODES\1280,1024",Mode1,,"24.0-83.0,55.0-76.0,+,+"

HKR,"MODES\1600,1200",Mode1,,"24.0-83.0,55-62.0,+,+"

HKR,,ICMProfile,0,"PLE511S_2.ICM"
```

Kannst du etwas mit diesen Werten "24.0-83.0,55-62.0,+,+" etwas anfangen?

Die 55-62 scheinen mir die Vertrefresh für deine bevorzugte Auflösung zu sein.  :Wink: 

Ok, hatte sich ja dann mal erledigt, aber schreibe ruhig den Hersteller mal an.  :Wink: 

----------

